# Purchased A New Ro/di System.



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Kent Marine Deluxe Hi-S Maxxima 60 GPD RO/DI System

http://www.marinedepot.com/Kent_Marine_Del...-KM1493-vi.html

what you think?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Same one I am useing currently......I love it and have zero complaints


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Same one I am useing currently......I love it and have zero complaints


does it go into a regular water outlet like something a water hose would connect to or do i need to plum something up?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Either works...Just need water source of some sort is all....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Jared35 said:


> Same one I am useing currently......I love it and have zero complaints


does it go into a regular water outlet like something a water hose would connect to or do i need to plum something up?
[/quote]

Yep, like AKA said, either works. You can easily hook them up to a sink outlet and turn it on whenever you want water.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

you’re using this on a saltwater tank right?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

no i am using it on my freshwater tank. I am so tired of running to the station to get water and now that i have a 240 gallon its just not possible.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

there is no need for an RODI on a freshwater tank. unless you are buffering you are doing more harm than good IMO by using it. There are important trace elements in your water that an RODI unit will remove.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

xeloR said:


> there is no need for an RODI on a freshwater tank. unless you are buffering you are doing more harm than good IMO by using it. There are important trace elements in your water that an RODI unit will remove.


Using it for top-off is fine... using it for large water changes, or to fill a new system is prob not a good idea.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

I've always used distilled water and it has nothing
in it ethier and my water station used the same settup
on a bigger scale and I've never had any problems. Can you explain what you mean?

Would 15% or less a week be to much?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Ægir said:


> there is no need for an RODI on a freshwater tank. unless you are buffering you are doing more harm than good IMO by using it. There are important trace elements in your water that an RODI unit will remove.


Using it for top-off is fine... using it for large water changes, or to fill a new system is prob not a good idea.
[/quote]

sorry i didn't mention that, yes top offs would be fine. are you getting much evaporation on your system (in between your water changes)?

check this link out CLICK


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes I have quite a bit of evaporation. So I thought I couldn't use tap water for water changes because of chlorine can you tell me the proper steps to go by when doing
a water change with tap water


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

depending on your bioload and filtration you should be able to get by with 25-30% weekly water changes.
do you have a python or something similar to do your gravel vacs, remove, and introduce water?
just get some declorinizer, (i use prime), and put the recommended dosage into the section you are putting the fresh water back into..
i didn't mean to detour you from using RODI on your tank, i just feel that it's not necessary for the common freshwater hobbyist.


----------

